# Ugh how do I stop this.



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

First off, I have no clue where I should post this. But I need "tips" I guess.. So we'll go with here for now. 

Boots. 
Thats about the main title of my problem.
I have flow boots (flow backwards is wolf  ). I have heard some bad remarks about flow themselves. But I have recently realised a problem with my boots. 
Riding, walking, strapping in. Whatever, when my feet are in the boots- MY heel raises.
Its getting rather annoying. I feel its affecting my riding more and more I ride with them like that. 
Do I need new boots?
New insides?
New socks (WTF)?
Something else?

Seriously, I am going riding at my local hill soon and I really don't want to have this problem. 
I'd rather spend my first PROPER day riding smiling rather then swearing.

Even though It happens when I walk in my boots, my stance is:
-16, 16. 
I really don't know, nor can I figure it out. 
But the boot size is a US10 and I am a Canadian 8/9
English 7. The boot is an English 9. Yet I the rest of my boot is nice and snug, but not too tight.

___________________________

SHIZ WTF DID I JUST DO.
I just tried to brush my board. I am so stupid. I wasn't even thinking and now there are some more lovely scratches. The bottom and top of my board our litterd in scratches. Literally. Befoere and after my stupid mistake. 
MY local ski hill offers the following repair stuff:

"Quickie" - side edge & wax (ski or snowboard) _$15_
Minor tune with full sharpen & wax - ski or snowboard) _$27_
Major Tune with base repair (ski or snowboard) _$34_
Super tune with major repair or "race tune" (ski or snowboard) _ $42_
Ski binding adjustment _$5_
Ski binding drill mount & adjustment _$25_
Ski binding quick mount _$20_
Hot wax (skis or snowboard) _$ 8_
Snowboard binding installation & adjustment _$10_

Which one would remove some of my deep scratches. And kind of erase my light ones?
I really want a smooth board to ride on. I've learnt my lesson about riding in, 7cm snow.. Its not the best thing to do with a board you want to keep looking good. ALTHOUGH. It was fun as hell. 

Anyhelp please.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

To the first concern, if you're experiencing heel lift you can get heel inserts to solve the problem. I use some in my Cirros and they work great.

As for the board scratches, I'd have to see them to know if they are severe enough to require repairs. If you just have scratches from using a wire brush on the base, you probably just need a wax. If you have core shots, it might be a different issue all together.


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

I tried to get some, but my computer and iPod and everything has decided not to co-operate today. 
Let me try a discription.
There are some light scratches. Ones you can see, but can't feel. They vary from some large ones at once. To the odd one on the tail. 
There are maybe 2-3 scratches that go deeper, you can feel the ridge on them when the (?)first protective layer of the board (???) has been torn. 

At the end of my board, its flacked slightly, from riding into tree's and stuff... 
There is on the top tail of my board. A seeable dark line. From a misstaught how to ride a t-bar by my friend. Forgot to mention your not supposed to sit down :thumbsdown:

The side's. The metal thing around the edge of the board (?) Don't know the offical name. Its kind of scraped a bit there. 

Also, roughly how much are the inserts and what kind of stores can you get them at?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

For heel lift - I use a thicker and better foot bed. It raised my toe about 3mm and my heel about 10mm. Then I used window/door weather stripping foam stuck to the under side of the boots tongue but over the liner. It's cheap, easy to get, has good adhesive, and comes in a bunch of thicknesses. It will compress down but thats not a problem. My problem wasn't a too large of boot since my foot fits perfect. It's just that my overly large lower legs prevent the rest of the boot from compressing around my foot completely. Next boot will be double boa for sure.


----------

